# Millionaire Boy Racers



## M3simon

This looks funny

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/millionaire-boy-racers


----------



## Rundie

Looking at the wraps and paint on some of those, it proves money can't buy taste


----------



## steveturbocal

^^^ haha


----------



## ianrobbo1

The inequivalent of the nova boys !! but with cash!!:lol:



no offence intended to all you "wont go" owners!!


----------



## Guitarjon

Thanks fella, set to record as I will probably forget.


----------



## CTR De

........no comment :lol:


----------



## willwander

Tonight 10pm channel 4


----------



## kevoque

Just starting !


----------



## LukeWS

Unreal the lives of some people! Cannot blame them one bit if i had that money id be just the same  haha


----------



## putzie

if england didnt have nightclubs and casino's they would all be able to afford cars like us too !


----------



## Prism Detailing

Im watching it now.....what a different life they have !


----------



## olliecampbell

On record! Should be interesting.


----------



## willwander

That Panda women is a right cow...mind you, I'd do her daughter


----------



## Hasan1

Love the cars and the sound of them but I do see there point don't think I could take that out side my house all summer long


----------



## Prism Detailing

Listening to the old guy he is not fighting his case very well.... phrases like it doesn't feel like England any more and other phrases he is coming across as a racist and using the car issue as a form to target the culture for what is coming across as a different agenda. Obviously that's only my opinion

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stangalang

Prism Detailing said:


> Listening to the old guy he is not fighting his case very well.... phrases like it doesn't feel like England any more and other phrases he is coming across as a racist and using the car issue as a form to target the culture for what is coming across as a different agenda. Obviously that's only my opinion
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


You are right, but I dare say they have edited that way on purpose. Listen I love cars, I do, but I reckon if that was my town and foreigners behaved in that way, I would be pretty irritated also. It was a bigoted remark, but I can understand his stand point.


----------



## Jdm boy

I hear when they leave they just park all the cars in a underground car park till the next year!! And some of them just leave the cars there alltogether!!

I'm presuming all the arab fellas made there money out of oil and stuff?


----------



## Saj

End of day, its a public road, they can do anything they like as long as its not breaking the law, causing noise during the day is not illegal, during the night it might be !.

No insurance or license fair enough pull them, otherwise leave them alone, if you dont like it, move !


----------



## willwander

Hasan1 said:


> Love the cars and the sound of them but I do see there point don't think I could take that out side my house all summer long


Yeah, my heart bleeds for them.

BTW 
The beading on the rear of that Aventador was terrible, in desperate need of a coat of colly :lol:


----------



## Prism Detailing

stangalang said:


> You are right, but I dare say they have edited that way on purpose. Listen I love cars, I do, but I reckon if that was my town and foreigners behaved in that way, I would be pretty irritated also. It was a bigoted remark, but I can understand his stand point.


Maybe edited to make him come across that way.....but it was his overall attitude was poor and probably didnt need much editing lol

The cars are amazing though.....


----------



## dalecyt

would be pretty annoying if you werent a petrolhead.

however why drive around london,one of the worst cities to get around by car in britain,if i had the cars and cash the nurburgring would be my destination!


----------



## Lloyd71

"I have to say, that's the ugliest car I've ever seen"

Ooh watch out we've got a badass over here! I'm sorry but you can't live in the middle of London in a super wealthy area and complain about noise coming from other rich people. Did anyone else notice that it was only the stuck up look down your nose types who were complaining? Nobody else seemed bothered! That fella who shouted at the woman with the brolly should come act like that round here; he'd get his bloody head kicked in.

Some of the cars look bloody awful, mind.


----------



## eddie bullit

Saj said:


> End of day, its a public road, they can do anything they like as long as its not breaking the law, causing noise during the day is not illegal, during the night it might be !.
> 
> No insurance or license fair enough pull them, otherwise leave them alone, if you dont like it, move !


You're right it is a busy public road and I reckon none of them were doing under 30 miles an hour. The noise could could be deemed a public nuisance.


----------



## Saj

eddie bullit said:


> You're right it is a busy public road and I reckon none of them were doing under 30 miles an hour. The noise could could be deemed a public nuisance.


If they break the law, do them over, if they dont leave them alone. Simples...


----------



## willwander

Lloyd71 said:


> "...I'm sorry but you can't live in the middle of London in a super wealthy area and complain about noise coming from other rich people....


Yeah, live next door to Harrods then complaining about too many Arabs...

Funny how the coppers only jump when posh people complain...


----------



## Princy

As far as the law goes I'd doubt a single one of them is under the 101db limit

Some damn fine motors though, some a bit tasteless but it'd be a boring old world if we all liked the same things


----------



## Lloyd71

I can't believe how they just impounded that guy's Lambo even though he had insurance that had already been validated in France and Germany. Like it was going to matter if they fined him a couple of hundred quid :lol:


----------



## ScottHannah

Off topic a bit but did anyone leave it on that channel and catch the thing about adult babies? It was like a car crash, horrible but I couldn't look away!


----------



## Lloyd71

ScottHannah said:


> Off topic a bit but did anyone leave it on that channel and catch the thing about adult babies? It was like a car crash, horrible but I couldn't look away!


Me and my fiancee watched it when it was first shown, it's certainly....different! I like the guy who went from not being involved to suddenly building a dungeon in his cellar. That escalated quickly.


----------



## snowz

That Pandas daughter has a hearing aid and complains of not sleeping at night due to the noise of the cars. 

Take your flipping hearing aid out then.......:lol:


----------



## apmaman

Loved the cars, loved the sounds. Didn't quite love the people. 

Nice upper class bigoted racists claiming that "it doesn't feel like Britian" and godness knows what other tripe. Then again the arab's know fine well they're being bellends about it because they cant get away with it in there own land like they can here. 

The copper who gave the interview was, ironically, the only one I really agreed with. 


As long as the cars meet the UK laws for roadworthiness I dont see a problem, proper plates etc. Noise issues are hard to inforce. How many civics and other clapped out boyracer cars do you see/hear all the time but nothing really gets done about them? 

Probably the best quote was "look at that Maserati, it doesn't look fit for Londons roads" Yes, a brand new bazillion quid car isn't legal to drive in the UK....


----------



## Lloyd71

Is it just me or are a lot of these Arab guys much more likeable as people than the Londoners? They come across as being genuinely nice guys even when pulled over by the police.


----------



## Saj

apmaman said:


> Loved the cars, loved the sounds. Didn't quite love the people.
> 
> Nice upper class bigoted racists claiming that "it doesn't feel like Britian" and godness knows what other tripe. Then again the arab's know fine well they're being bellends about it because they cant get away with it in there own land like they can here.
> 
> The copper who gave the interview was, ironically, the only one I really agreed with.
> 
> As long as the cars meet the UK laws for roadworthiness I dont see a problem, proper plates etc. Noise issues are hard to inforce. How many civics and other clapped out boyracer cars do you see/hear all the time but nothing really gets done about them?
> 
> Probably the best quote was "look at that Maserati, it doesn't look fit for Londons roads" Yes, a brand new bazillion quid car isn't legal to drive in the UK....


Agreed !



Lloyd71 said:


> Is it just me or are a lot of these Arab guys much more likeable as people than the Londoners? They come across as being genuinely nice guys whereas the complainers don't even bother to talk to the drivers themselves.


Agreed !


----------



## StuartyD

Lloyd71 said:


> I'm sorry but you can't live in the middle of London in a super wealthy area and complain about noise coming from other rich people. Did anyone else notice that it was only the stuck up look down your nose types who were complaining?


I agree, the fact that they residents are complaining is only down to jealousy that the "Arabs" are wealthier.


----------



## nichol4s

Lloyd71 said:


> Is it just me or are a lot of these Arab guys much more likeable as people than the Londoners? They come across as being genuinely nice guys even when pulled over by the police.


Don't be fooled most of them are spoilt little brats its 99% for the telly so people say "that Arab chap was nice too"


----------



## Laurie.J.M

I saw some of those cars when I was in London during the summer.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

They're in one of the richest boroughs in london, and then have the cheek to moan about listening to expensive motors.Get real,it's not like it's a little village, it's the centre of london.It ain't exactly quiet you've got old bill and ambulance sirens going off every five minutes.They're just jealous afaic


----------



## Davemm

It was the one moaning about his insurance and he don't like coming to England because of being stopped and asked about insurance. 

If he doesn't like it then why come ?


----------



## nichol4s

Davemm said:


> It was the one moaning about his insurance and he don't like coming to England because of being stopped and asked about insurance.
> 
> If he doesn't like it then why come ?


Because he comes for a few pints and some Young fit birds to blow him off in the Lambo as back home it's forbidden and his marriage will be planned!


----------



## Davemm

Fine but there's plenty of other countries in Europe who will take there money. 

Just don't understand people's mentality, if you don't like something and have a choice to be able not to so it then why don't they go else where if they don't like this country.


----------



## john2garden

Fair play, they might be driving fast but at least they are spending money here and not getting hammered every night and getting into fights like a lot of British counterparts.


----------



## zippo

just watched it. The residents didn't come out of it looking to well did they. A kind of upper class bigot. On the other hand i doubt I'd be happy with super cars having the round things reved off them all night either. So to sum up .The Knightsbridge people are vaguely racist and the Arabs want to do here what there not aloud to do at home. I want my 44min back . It says something to you though if Boris Johnson didn't get his mug in front of the camera. That should tell the local residents something shouldn't it


----------



## 182_Blue

putzie said:


> if england didnt have nightclubs and casino's they would all be able to afford cars like us too !


Yeh, it has absolutely nothing to do with oil


----------



## stangalang

Prism Detailing said:


> Maybe edited to make him come across that way.....but it was his overall attitude was poor and probably didnt need much editing lol
> 
> The cars are amazing though.....


I can't disagree there, would love to witness a veyron in person


----------



## Kerr

If all they are interested in is the scenery and driving their cars, London is about the last place in the UK to go. 

If they were driving Corsas, Fiestas or Saxos with big bore exhausts we would all be agreeing their behaviour is often poor. 

There is loads of footage out there of them thrashing their cars around London and quite a few with incidents too. 

The complaining neighbours never came across in a good light I would agree. 

However no matter how nice a car you drive, how rich you are or what race when you attempt to grab attention for yourself, you are often going to get more negative than positive. 

You can't behave like they do in built up areas and pretend it is fine as they drive superstars and spend a vast amount of money when here. 

A nuisance is a nuisance.


----------



## 182_Blue

Was i the only one wondering why no speed bumps ?, around Nottingham if there is the slightest chance of getting any speed up the put speed bumps in ?


----------



## Adrian Convery

Shaun said:


> Was i the only one wondering why no speed bumps ?, around Nottingham if there is the slightest chance of getting any speed up the put speed bumps in ?


Bad for the environment in such a busy area maybe?


----------



## MEH4N

Its a totally different world. At least they have proper cars to listen to and not chavved up corsa's and saxo's. Id be annoyed if it was my area but i reckon the people complaining are also jealous that they dont have as much money. If they all drove bangers they would just moan about the scenery.


----------



## putzie

Shaun said:


> Yeh, it has absolutely nothing to do with oil


they also have a nanny to look after them , well their servants ! ok for some :driver:


----------



## nichol4s

Davemm said:


> Fine but there's plenty of other countries in Europe who will take there money.
> 
> Just don't understand people's mentality, if you don't like something and have a choice to be able not to so it then why don't they go else where if they don't like this country.


not many other countries would stand for it though, good old brits will :thumb: extracts the urine


----------



## WashMitt

Shaun said:


> Was i the only one wondering why no speed bumps ?, around Nottingham if there is the slightest chance of getting any speed up the put speed bumps in ?


Yep I live in nottingham and that one thing that struck me, then I realised that the same people petitioning for the noise levels to be reduced probably petitioned against speed bumps.

At the end of the day if they are speeding around specific areas then put speed cameras there.


----------



## Hasan1

WashMitt said:


> Yep I live in nottingham and that one thing that struck me, then I realised that the same people petitioning for the noise levels to be reduced probably petitioned against speed bumps.
> 
> At the end of the day if they are speeding around specific areas then put speed cameras there.


Have you seen the number plates on the cars. Speed cameras won't work


----------



## nichol4s

Hasan1 said:


> Have you seen the number plates on the cars. Speed cameras won't work


good point, and thats the ones who have them


----------



## Matt197

I think many of you are missing the point and are to hung up on the residents that imo were made to look bad just for TV.

If that was a British person ragging around the streets of London or any other city in the UK they would have the book chucked at them, just because it’s a load of supper cars does not excuse the fact they are using their cars in an antisocial manner in a built up area.

I have watched those police programs on TV and they have impounded young "boy racer" cars because they were revving their engines and racing around car parks, what’s so different here?

Only reason why they are not told to Foxtrot Oscar is very simple in my eyes, someone very high up has told the police to turn a blind eye, how else are they getting away with it?

At the end of the day if they was going past my house 8h a day and early into the morning revving and screeching their tyres I would be very annoyed as well and probably throw a brick at them as they drove past


----------



## Jem

nichol4s said:


> good point, and thats the ones who have them





Hasan1 said:


> Have you seen the number plates on the cars. Speed cameras won't work


Most of the cars are not UK registered so don't have to conform to UK rules.


----------



## B17BLG

The Guy deserved the brolly to the face


----------



## Guitarjon

Just watching this now. Personally I don't think the residents have a leg to stand on. I found it funny how that panda woman said that their children will inherit their homes in Knightsbridge, isn't this just what the boy racers are doing? Inheriting their parents wealth? I was bought a house I'd be able to splash out more on bigger cars.


----------



## nichol4s

Guitarjon said:


> Just watching this now. Personally I don't think the residents have a leg to stand on. I found it funny how that panda woman said that their children will inherit their homes in Knightsbridge, isn't this just what the boy racers are doing? Inheriting their parents wealth? I was bought a house I'd be able to splash out more on bigger cars.


I'm sure there's some law on noise past certain time? 
Mind you it's just like Rotherham but better cars :wall:


----------



## President Swirl

The pretentious hellhole nightclub they go to doesn't bear thinking about as an evening out for me. However, it's not their fault that their parents live on a bed of oil. I can see the residents point of view as well. If a child was killed, all the money in the world would not sate the appetite for revenge, or replace said child.


----------



## Hasan1

I think everyone is missing the point and saying that the noise is ok cos of the cars they are and that's the sound they make. But think about it if it was a moped doing it you would just say what idiots they are.


----------



## CraigQQ

Hasan1 said:


> I think everyone is missing the point and saying that the noise is ok cos of the cars they are and that's the sound they make. But think about it if it was a moped doing it you would just say what idiots they are.


my thoughts are similar..

okay, get a bunch of car nuts on a forum like this and they will generally side with the rich kid in the lambo as it's a dream car and we would all like to hoon about in one..

however.. if this was a programme about chav's in saxo's with back boxes you could stick your head up, would we all still be saying the same? I doubt it.

not everyone likes cars, to some they are just noise keeping them up at night whether it's a lada or a lambo!


----------



## mkv

I just wonder where the locals got their wealth from?...Inherited from previous generations that essentially went out and looted countries across the globe under the name of the British Empire?...What goes around, comes around, Panda my dear!

These lads are esseniatly sowing their oats before settling down. They are spending vast ammounts of money on trip to the UK. They are not brawling in the streets or getting drunk. Its a pay off between income to the UK and a few noisy cars for a few weeks a year. The locals would soon be moaning the face off anyone that would listen if the local bars, restraunts and coffee shops started closing down, if the arabs stopped coming. Then it would be " Oh,the area has gone downhill, with boared up shops!"

What really made me laugh though was the advert, during 1 of the breaks, for a forth coming tv programme about the young UK folks going out to Ibizia for holidays and causing havoc. Maybe the locals should petition the council and MPs to get the arabs banned and bring in the chavs. Lest see how they like that!


Steve


----------



## PaulN

Really enjoyed the program, they didnt do a bad job of just presenting each side tobe fair. Loved the cars, maybe not the ideal place to be ragging them though.

IMO they were all as bad as each other.... pompus middle/upper class Londoners, Young lads living in some crazy bubble were nothing is out of reach. And some sad young lad chasing cars instead of cutting donna kebabs.

The only bloke i would have had a pint with was the old bill on his bike, came across as a decent chap.

Worst bit was that lad moaning about his new lambo being impounded and saying it puts him off coming to britain....... F*ck off then!

Do i blame them blowing off some steam... course not, if the police are not cautioning them in their eyes they arent breaking any laws. Id have really liked to see a little more of life back home to be honest, and how long the oil can carry on free flowing.....


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Thing what made me laugh was none of the toffs complained to the actual drivers


----------



## Kerr

mkv said:


> I just wonder where the locals got their wealth from?...Inherited from previous generations that essentially went out and looted countries across the globe under the name of the British Empire?...What goes around, comes around, Panda my dear!
> 
> These lads are esseniatly sowing their oats before settling down. They are spending vast ammounts of money on trip to the UK. They are not brawling in the streets or getting drunk. Its a pay off between income to the UK and a few noisy cars for a few weeks a year. The locals would soon be moaning the face off anyone that would listen if the local bars, restraunts and coffee shops started closing down, if the arabs stopped coming. Then it would be " Oh,the area has gone downhill, with boared up shops!"
> 
> What really made me laugh though was the advert, during 1 of the breaks, for a forth coming tv programme about the young UK folks going out to Ibizia for holidays and causing havoc. Maybe the locals should petition the council and MPs to get the arabs banned and bring in the chavs. Lest see how they like that!
> 
> Steve


No matter how rich you are that doesn't give you a right to behave in a way that is detrimental to others.

Where do you then draw the line?

It would make a mockery of our legal system if things were tolerated due to someone's wealth.

Granted they are rich but I can't imagine their investment in London is really worth too much in the grand scale of things.

I'm sure London would survive with the millions of other visitors who visit, spend a lot of money and go home without having to make a big song and dance about their presence.


----------



## mkv

Kerr said:


> No matter how rich you are that doesn't give you a right to behave in a way that is detrimental to others.
> 
> Where do you then draw the line?
> 
> It would make a mockery of our legal system if things were tolerated due to someone's wealth.
> 
> Granted they are rich but I can't imagine their investment in London is really worth too much in the grand scalebof things.
> 
> I'm sure London would survive with the millions of other visitors who visit, spend a lot of money and go home without having to make a big song and dance about their presence.


Thats exactly what Im saying...Its a pay off between money and the law... And its a line that none of us can determine... Thats a police matter.

I think you would be surprised by the ammount of investment by these people in the UK.

Im sure it would survive without them.... Maybe implode on itself with the number of gun and knife crimes.....


----------



## Jem

I'd like to see how peed off they would get if I put a bad boy exhaust on my Corsa and went and ragged it up and down the streets of Kuwait City!


----------



## Kerr

mkv said:


> Thats exactly what Im saying...Its a pay off between money and the law... And its a line that none of us can determine... Thats a police matter.
> 
> I think you would be surprised by the ammount of investment by these people in the UK.
> 
> Im sure it would survive without them.... Maybe implode on itself with the number of gun and knife crimes.....


If you start permitting them racing their cars openly on the streets on London people would go mental.

They have already been involved in a quite a few high speed accidents.

Permit them to do something and the boundaries will be pushed further and further.

What happens when one hits a pedestrian at 100mph?


----------



## Kap01

Jem said:


> I'd like to see how peed off they would get if I put a bad boy exhaust on my Corsa and went and ragged it up and down the streets of Kuwait City!


Well no doubt it wouldnt happen there from the fear of being beaten up by a copper..... fair? I think so.

The effects of having such a poor policing/legal system in the UK, that's why criminals get away with so much...

I personally didn't have an issue with them, they bring in lots of money and investment.

Cars were just ..... :doublesho


----------



## Maggi200

I was coming onto the m25 at junction 19 not long back and nearly got taken out by an audi r8 undertaking heavy traffic in lane 1 doing well over a tonne. Took me by surprise as he was in lane 2-4 only moments before when I checked, followed by a lot of very fast cars. And a lot we're top down, with arabians all dressed up. I wish I had the money. And I wish I had the cars, but I don't wish I drove like that! I do feel sorry for those who just have flash motors that probably weren't picked up and drive sensibly (there must be some?!) as I wouldn't want to take a driving holiday to say Europe and be punished for nothing 

And living in a city and complaining about that kind of noise is just stupid. It's a given!


----------



## age 555

If the Bigots didnt have the influx of cash from the arabs visiting London, Knightsbridge would not have the "kudos" it has now..........

Panda and her cronies probabaly dont realise that the cash spent has increased the value of her flat , the guy and the old biddie moaning probably dont have anything better to do 3 words for you, GET A LIFE !!!


----------



## craigeh123

yes they were lovely cars but if they were doing ton plus speeds outside my house it would **** me off . I cant see why you'd want to take the cars to london its so built up id rather get them out on some decent roads ! 

I think the arabs are lucky and privileged , the londoners appeared pretty racist and the person to come out best was the copper on the push bike !

im amazed no ones mentioned the cars being cleaned by kids with what looked like an old tshirt all that sand and an old t shirt lol


----------



## majcas84

It's ironic that Brits should be so outraged by Arabs letting off some steam whilst on holiday. Let's face it, we're no angels in the resorts all around Europe every summer!!

I bet Panda gives it some in Ibiza each August! Then again, maybe not.


----------



## nichol4s

craigeh123 said:


> yes they were lovely cars but if they were doing ton plus speeds outside my house it would **** me off . I cant see why you'd want to take the cars to london its so built up id rather get them out on some decent roads !
> 
> I think the arabs are lucky and privileged , the londoners appeared pretty racist and the person to come out best was the copper on the push bike !
> 
> im amazed no ones mentioned the cars being cleaned by kids with what looked like an old tshirt all that sand and an old t shirt lol


The copper was a complete w4nker regarding that Arabs insurances and impounded his lambo all because he couldn't be ar$d to ring the insurer!

I would have done the same :lol:


----------



## absolute

Dreaded the anticipation of being deeply envious of young drivers with beautiful cars. 

Ended up being more upset at the racism and bad policing. 

Very very hard to feel sorry for those racist Toffs. 

Yes, those boys can't be driving about like that and that must be addressed, however, that's some serious shizzle they do for our shameful economy. 

.....


----------



## lofty

I've recently bought a Maserati GranTurismo, if I'd had a car like that 20 years ago then maybe I'd have also drove it like a muppet, who knows? As it is I'm a bit more sensible now, I try not to **** off my neighbours (too much, quite hard with a cold start lol) and don't drive like a tool, although I still have a lot of fun driving it.I think their speeding on such confined roads is a bit excessive though and I guess if I lived nearby and was kept awake at night by cars flying up and down my street I'd proably get a bit peeded off.I had a bit of sympathy for the residents , but they came across more anti Arab than anti loud/fast car.Not really sure what the answer is, a police crackdown on speeding and issue a few a tickets would hardly have an impact when they were paying a couple of grand for a bootle of fizzy in the nightclub.Speedbumbs tend to create more noise as lorrys shake,rattle and roll every time they pass over one.Maybe the police should just tell them to calm down, they seemed pretty decent lads and if they enjoy coming I'm sure they don't want to annoy the locals too much.


----------



## JenJen

I watched this and giggled most the way through as these visitors drive my grandfather crazy (he lives in Slone Sq) so for that very fact well it wa amusing. 

But on a serious note, is this not the same as ha Brits travelling to Monaco or perhaps the booze capitals around the Spanish islands etc?! 

How on earth can people complain about this. I'm sorry but the media report the country is in a rescission and the gent at the hotel noted that for the Arab months the guests cover nearly 90% of the takings.

Its always a case not on my doorstep!!!

The residents were simply being raciest, and I'm saddened to say my grandfather is the same because his som while in london makes alot of noise in what ever car he chooses and and granddad doesnt say anything to him!! so sadly as I say to him you merely bought a house you didn't buy the borough...


----------



## rob3rto

JenJen said:


> I watched this and giggled most the way through as these visitors drive my grandfather crazy (he lives in Slone Sq) so for that very fact well it wa amusing.
> 
> But on a serious note, is this not the same as ha Brits travelling to Monaco or perhaps the booze capitals around the Spanish islands etc?!
> 
> How on earth can people complain about this. I'm sorry but the media report the country is in a rescission and the gent at the hotel noted that for the Arab months the guests cover nearly 90% of the takings.
> 
> Its always a case not on my doorstep!!!
> 
> The residents were simply being raciest, and I'm saddened to say my grandfather is the same because his som while in london makes alot of noise in what ever car he chooses and and granddad doesnt say anything to him!! so sadly as I say to him you merely bought a house you didn't buy the borough...


Same sort of sentiments as this.
Www.jalopnik.com/5973370/watch-the-...rits-whine-about-rich-arab-supercar-hooligans

I agree but don't think the speeding (been there to watch many times) is at all acceptable.

Saw the same cycle cop pulling over a white Lamborghini today for no front plate.


----------



## Dannbodge

I watched this today and my view is:
Yes they are hooning around and they should drive responsibly but the locals are just busybodies.
They have no clue about any of the cars and people. 

Like one of the guys said if someone asked him to stop he would. I don't think its fair to tar them all with the same brush as I bet they wouldn't complain if it was English people doing the driving.

As for some of the Arabs, they seem like lovely blokes and even though they are ridiculously rich they still have their morals and seem pretty normal.


----------



## addzSE

I watched this the other night too.

Let's face it, it's not any old place in the UK, it's London, and Knightsbridge to be exact. This tradition of fancy cars in London and particularly Knightsbridge has been somewhat on going for a long time. Whether it be an Arabs super car or a Britsh mans super car, it's always been a noisy place. That part of London like many doesn't sleep, so these pompous people complaining have a hidden grudge.

The part where the Arab kid says 'this is why I don't like London' while they try taking his Lambo. I see a few have commented on it. Imagine you were elsewhere in another foreign country with valid insurance, and your vehicle got taken away by the police with the suspicion of invalid insurance - would that not annoy you. A bit of a rhetorical that, but it would certainly annoy me.

Like many have said. There are rules on the British roads which must be complied to whether on foreign or GB plates. It was certainly a good watch.


----------



## CraigQQ

addzSE said:


> The part where the Arab kid says 'this is why I don't like London' while they try taking his Lambo. I see a few have commented on it. Imagine you were elsewhere in another foreign country with valid insurance, and your vehicle got taken away by the police with the suspicion of invalid insurance - would that not annoy you. A bit of a rhetorical that, but it would certainly annoy me.


ofcourse anyone would be annoyed.. however, he said this is why he doesn't like London because they always try to find something wrong..

if he doesn't like it because they always try to find something wrong.. well if I was in a foreign country two years in a row and got hassle from police including taking my car ect.. no matter how much I liked the place, I would either never return there or not take my car..


----------



## The_Bouncer

The Mega Rich upsetting the Very Rich.

The Irony in it all.


----------



## addzSE

CraigQQ said:


> ofcourse anyone would be annoyed.. however, he said this is why he doesn't like London because they always try to find something wrong..
> 
> if he doesn't like it because they always try to find something wrong.. well if I was in a foreign country two years in a row and got hassle from police including taking my car ect.. no matter how much I liked the place, I would either never return there or not take my car..


Well quite rightly so. We as British citizens find that once stopped, if things like insurance are ok along with tax, it moves to tyres and then vin numbers etc. The list can be endless - if you've got THAT police officer on the shift looking to hit targets, yes targets, then they'll look for 'something wrong'. Police down in the South East keep things on pretty much lock-down with the latest gadgets, cars etc. Well especially here in Surrey and London.

If you wouldn't return to a country for those reasons, then you have little or no fight in you.


----------



## tzotzo

stangalang said:


> I can't disagree there, would love to witness a veyron in person


I 've seen three of them in London
One in South Kensington outside a hotel, and two in HR Owens service, outside London near a prison If I remember right.

I don't think bugatti, Lamborghini or ferrari made their cars forbeing revved in first gear in the small streets of London. All these cars get wasted with their driving education. That's why I like Russian millionaires better. They don't know how to steer their cars, but they sure know were to go drag racing.

As for the show, I don't think Arabs are misbehaving while abroad, particularly in London, since they do the same in their countries as well. I guess we've all seen arab handbraking(drifting) in youtube, and the infamous video of a GT and a M5 going sideways in traffic. So the perspective that Arabs go to London to have fun, implied in the show, is totally false.

It is very easy to control this arabian-style show off.

Money can't buy skills, and they will understand that they can only rev 1st gear. I doubt they can rev the 2nd, they will probably end killing somebody or smash debenhams windows.Force them to enter a race track against some lads with evo's and M3's.
They will get their lesson the hard way.

As for the English rich people, they have to find a way to spend their money, and don't bother on howother rich people spending theirs.



CraigQQ said:


> ofcourse anyone would be annoyed.. however, he said this is why he doesn't like London because they always try to find something wrong..
> 
> if he doesn't like it because they always try to find something wrong.. well if I was in a foreign country two years in a row and got hassle from police including taking my car ect.. no matter how much I liked the place, I would either never return there or not take my car..


or you could continue busting their balls street racing your car.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

tzotzo said:


> I 've seen three of them in London
> One in South Kensington outside a hotel, and two in HR Owens service, outside London near a prison If I remember right.
> 
> I don't think bugatti, Lamborghini or ferrari made their cars forbeing revved in first gear in the small streets of London. All these cars get wasted with their driving education. That's why I like Russian millionaires better. They don't know how to steer their cars, but they sure know were to go drag racing.
> 
> As for the show, I don't think Arabs are misbehaving while abroad, particularly in London, since they do the same in their countries as well. I guess we've all seen arab handbraking(drifting) in youtube, and the infamous video of a GT and a M5 going sideways in traffic. So the perspective that Arabs go to London to have fun, implied in the show, is totally false.
> 
> It is very easy to control this arabian-style show off.
> 
> Money can't buy skills, and they will understand that they can only rev 1st gear. I doubt they can rev the 2nd, they will probably end killing somebody or smash debenhams windows.Force them to enter a race track against some lads with evo's and M3's.
> They will get their lesson the hard way.
> 
> As for the English rich people, they have to find a way to spend their money, and don't bother on howother rich people spending theirs.
> 
> or you could continue busting their balls street racing your car.


Yeah i know where you mean,the Lambo showroom facing south ken station.I do a lot of building work round there.the place i've seen Bugatti's though is near the Savoy in Park Lane and one down edgware road last week beautiful motors.Lambo's and ferraris i see on the regs though being delivered going up the A40


----------



## CraigQQ

addzSE said:


> If you wouldn't return to a country for those reasons, then you have little or no fight in you.


I just know better than to fight a battle you can't win... 
ultimately ends in fines, points, suspensions, vehicle seizures ect ect..


----------

